# Id?



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. maculatus


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

S. Maculatus


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I stand for GDR...


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

maculatus


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks very similar to my Maculatus, sp I go for that also!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Corner, nice fish. S. Mac


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The poster piranha for Mac Donalds. "The S. Mac" lol!


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Ja said:


> The poster piranha for Mac Donalds. "The S. Mac" lol!


Weak... lol
But thanks guys.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus maculatus.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ittssssss a maccccccccccc/spilooooooo


----------

